# Livefood uk i love you



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

:flrt::flrt::no1::notworthy:I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS OPPERTUNERTY TO TELL YOU ALL ABOUT LIVEFOODUK.COM
Last weekend i had to purchase some locusts off the net cos my usuall surpplyer had sold out so i bought a half bag (50) off livefood.com . they were processed on monday morning and dispatched at 9:20am i received them at 11:30 on tuesday postage was included in the price that was just over a tenner (dont want to sound like i am advertising them), when the bag was opened it had 75 live locusts in it absolutly none dead or dying or squashed and it had arrived by normal royalmail postie i could have paid for special delivery but didn't. 
so all in all i say i had an awsome result cos now i don't need to travel 25 miles to my now ex locust supplyer and 25 miles home again to get more locust for a cheaper price as i live out in middle of no-where not in a town or city, and now if any one was to ask about live food for exotics i will say try livefodd.com they are awsome.:2thumb:

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY I AM NOT TRYING TO ADVERTISE SAID FIRM ONLY TO PUT MY RECENT FIND OF EXCELLENT VALUE FOR MONEY OUT THERE FOR OTHERS TO SEE AND THINK ABOUT, SORRY IF I HAVE OFFENDED ANY OTHER LIVE FOOD RETAILERS


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

then if you aint trying to advertise stop making so many posts ya damn nab


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> then if you aint trying to advertise stop making so many posts ya damn nab


:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> then if you aint trying to advertise stop making so many posts ya damn nab


 WHAT EVER, MY PC SAID MY FIRST ONE HAD FAILED TO SEND SO I TRIED AGAIN. DERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

i also use these and agree they are great value for money.


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

My computer won't let me on the website. It says that it could be harmful to my comp :?


----------



## Stexual (Mar 11, 2009)

I ordered 100 locusts from them, I opened the bag and like you none were dead or dying, all were alive and to boost that all, I had WELL over 100 in there  So yea, pretty awesome supplier.


----------



## Chris Ashwell (Jun 2, 2009)

There are pretty awesome, i orderd half bag of crickets (250-450) on monday they then came tuesday morning and none were dead!! not a single one! and it was normal royal mail first class!!!!


----------



## Duq (Apr 14, 2009)

Also use these guys and so far have been Fast, Cheap and fautless!

all thought i did order some pachnoda grubs from them not knowing anything about them ( just thought they were huge waxxies ) and i put my hand in too pick one of the big buggers up and it bite me! lol cheeky little buggers they be! :lol2:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Duq said:


> Also use these guys and so far have been Fast, Cheap and fautless!
> 
> all thought i did order some pachnoda grubs from them not knowing anything about them ( just thought they were huge waxxies ) and i put my hand in too pick one of the big buggers up and it bite me! lol cheeky little buggers they be! :lol2:



were they big waxies ??? lol 

i dunno wat they are


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

I use this one livefoods direct also spot on! No DOA :2thumb:


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, just put an order in for half a bag of locusts because I realised how much money I'll save especially considering baby bosc has got the munchies big time at the moment. Just have to wait and see what happens now.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

ive used them a couple of times and had nothing but good experiences. only bad thing ive got to say is that they dont give you enough small locusts in a box. compared to other places you get fewer locusts for more expense. you also cant bulk buy smalls either, they say its because all the small ones get sold before any of them grow big, which IMO means they need to breed larger quantities rather than not sell smalls, but ho hum. my water dragons arent big enough for small/mediums yet, so i have to buy elsewhere because one tub at a time lasts a day and gets expensive fast. so i get most of my livefood from Evolution Reptiles. however on the occasions that i do use Livefoods UK they are excellent (which is usually for butter worms, mealies, crickets, etc)


----------



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

i placed my order with them on wednesday morning still waiting for them to turn up even got the email saying they been sent


----------



## Haslam87 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow I haven't seen this website before but it certainly beats £4.99 if normal 1st class does the job.


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

Very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very pleased. Put my order in for a half bag of 50 medium locust yesterday morning. They arrived this morning by 1st class post.

*AND *my order of a half bag of 50 turned out to be 87!!! Two DOA but still 85 for the price of 50.....Bargain! :notworthy:. Will most definately be using them from now on for my feeder bugs. LivefoodsUK.com you deserve this......:no1:.

Did I mention that I was very pleased :whistling2:


----------



## livefooduk (Jun 29, 2009)

Jim2109 said:


> ive used them a couple of times and had nothing but good experiences. only bad thing ive got to say is that they dont give you enough small locusts in a box. compared to other places you get fewer locusts for more expense. you also cant bulk buy smalls either, they say its because all the small ones get sold before any of them grow big, which IMO means they need to breed larger quantities rather than not sell smalls, but ho hum. my water dragons arent big enough for small/mediums yet, so i have to buy elsewhere because one tub at a time lasts a day and gets expensive fast. so i get most of my livefood from Evolution Reptiles. however on the occasions that i do use Livefoods UK they are excellent (which is usually for butter worms, mealies, crickets, etc)


 You may be pleased to know that we now have finally increased our locust production to the point where we can now offer cheaper prices/larger quantities on the hatchling, small, and small/medium locusts.
All sizes are currently available in bulk packs of 50 or 100

And a big thank you to all our customers for the continued support


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> then if you aint trying to advertise stop making so many posts ya damn nab


YEAH AND STOP KNOCKING ON MY DOOR AND GIVING ME BLOODY BUSINESS CARDS :rotfl:


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

i think they are great too. when i go to normal petshops the locusts and crickets are mostly dead or dyin. not with livefood.com. have used them ever since. keep up the good work guys :no1:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Rukmini said:


> My computer won't let me on the website. It says that it could be harmful to my comp :?



check your date and time on computer, messes with stuff


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Duq said:


> all thought i did order some pachnoda grubs from them not knowing anything about them ( just thought they were huge waxxies ) and i put my hand in too pick one of the big buggers up and it bite me! lol cheeky little buggers they be! :lol2:


They are Fruit beetle larvae, and they sure can bite. Our chilie rose loves them as an occasional treat.


Lucy with one










Hatched beetle


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rukmini said:


> My computer won't let me on the website. It says that it could be harmful to my comp :?


the website OP posted doesn't exist. I ASSUME they mean livefoodsUK, whose site is Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile vivarium supplies mail order

if that is bringing up warning messages, ur comp is being dumb.:lol2:

EDIT: just realise www.livefoodsuk.com redirects you to www.livefoods.co.uk . I didn't see livefoodsuk.com as a real site as when I googled livefoodsuk it didn't come up.


----------



## reeve1987 (Jan 11, 2010)

lol at above post


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

I've used Livefoods UK for years and have always received top quality feeders, usually the next day


----------



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

Im adding to this topic


their service is great and always reply to emails, thir livefood is great - i ordered sunday night and recieved today - chuffed with that

:2thumb::no1:


----------

